# Nectar Flow Ontario



## Me and B's Hive (Jul 2, 2019)

I am a new beekeeper, and am from the Georgian Triangle area of Ontario. I am looking for information on the nectar flows and times of Dearth for my region but can't seem to find anything. I am looking for advice from other keepers in my surrounding area, or any links to information that could help me understand the nectar flows and such.

Thanks!


----------



## NorthMaine (Oct 27, 2016)

If I were you, I would get in touch with the University of Guelph's beekeeper program. Close to you, and they also have a YT channel, https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3mjpM6Av4bxbxps_Gh5YPw UoG Honey Bee Research Centre


----------



## SuiGeneris (Feb 13, 2018)

I've been trying to find this information myself, and unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be any sort of centralised information on that front. I'm close to central Michigan, so I've been able to gleam some information from them, plus crowd-sourcing some info via a facebook group of local keeps.

Of course, this year those dates mean nothing as everything is screwed up due to our odd weather.

Good luck, and let me know if you find anything!


----------

